# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Πτερροροια ή όχι;

## fragiskos1989

Καλησπέρα παιδιά νέος στα καναρίνια.Ο αρσενικός έχει τις τελευταίες μέρες χασει φτερωμα.Μπορει να είναι πτερροροια ή κάτι άλλο φταίει;

Στάλθηκε από το BLA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mariann@

Καλησπέρα, δεν ξέρω πολλά από καναρίνια αλλά διακρίνω αίμα στο φτερό. Αν είναι έτσι δεν οφείλεται σε πτερορροια. Μοιράζεται το κλουβί με άλλο; Μήπως μάλωσαν και το τραυμάτισε. Ή μπορεί να το ενοχλεί κάτι και να το έκανε μόνο του.

----------


## panagos

Καλημέρα.Το έπιασες , παρατήρησες αν βγαίνουν μικρές μυτούλες απο το δέρμα του;Πολύ πιθανό να είναι πτερόρροια.Δώσε πολυβιταμίνη στο νερό ή στην αυγοτροφή για 5-6 μέρες να το βοηθήσεις και βάλτου να κάνει τακτικά μπάνιο.

----------

